# Moving A Pair with a newborn and 6 eggs



## chelly (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, I haven't been on here in a while. My cockatiels had 7 eggs. I put them in a different cage from my other tiels thinking that their eggs were not fertile. They are in a smaller cage with a bowl, which I put bedding and their eggs in. But today, one of the eggs hatched.
My question is can I move them, the newborn, and other eggs to a bigger cage with a nesting box? 
I am worried that the cage and bowl is too small for all of them.
Help me please


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

If you have moved them before and they didn't abandon the eggs it should be okay to move them. They will definitely require more space and a proper nestbox once all the babies hatch. Congrats on the baby, by the way!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would either try to move them or attach the nestbox to the cage they are in. Once the babies fledge you can move to a bigger cage. Good luck!


----------



## chelly (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you so much, it's a beautiful white puff. And thank you for your help. 
Should I move the other tiels and put them in the cage by themselves? 
Also, I thought that the parents don't feed the newborn til 8 to 12 hours after the baby hatches? They started feeding him/her about 45 minutes after it hatched and have been feeding ever since. Is this a good or bad thing? 
The lady that I bought them from said that she was trying to get them to mate but they never did. So, I am assuming that this is their 1st clutch.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would give them their own cage without the other birds. The other birds could cause problems/steal the nest or hurt the babies. 

Every pair does it differently. If it took the chick a long time to break free then it will be hungry and begging and the parents will feed it. They are doing what they're supposed to.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Many cockatiel parents accept a nest change without any problems. So move the eggs and baby and see what happens. If the parents aren't in the nest with them within half an hour, put them back where they were before. 

Definitely give the parents a private cage. I haven't heard of cockatiels harming another tiel's babies, but they will definitely be interested in the nest. The parents won't like that, and there will be a lot of fights.

White down indicates that the baby is whiteface. If it's got pink eyes as well, it's a whiteface lutino.


----------



## chelly (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, thank you guys for your help and advice. I really appreciate it. 

I did the change this morning and it went so much better then I thought that it would. It took about 15 to 20 minutes before the male went into the box but he went in and fed the baby.

The parents are a whiteface grey male and a whiteface grey pied female. I don't have any information on either parents but is a possibility of getting anything other than whiteface greys or pied?

I was trying to post pictures of them but I am having problems dping so??


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

All the babies will be whiteface. If dad is split to any sex-linked mutations you can get girls in those colors - lutino, cinnamon, and/or pearl.


----------

